# Sanyo 20700B or Samsung 40t 21700



## M.Adhir (29/7/19)

So... need some advice.
Which is a "better" battery.
Will be used in a regulated device- single battery, running builds between 0.35 and 0.8 ohm.

Sanyo 20700B or Samsung 40T 21700?

Internet says the ffg but im clueless on batteries..:

Sanyo:

NCR 20700B
Nominal Voltage: 3.6V
Charging Voltage: 4.2V
Nominal Capacity: 4000 mAh
Typical Capacity: 4250mAh
Standard Charging Current – 2A
Max Continuous Discharging Current – 12A
Discharge End Voltage – 2.5V
Samsung:

Model: 40T
Size: 21700
Nominal Capacity: 4000mAh
Nominal Voltage: 3.6V
Maximum Voltage: 4.2V
Discharge Current: 30A Maximum Continuous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/7/19)

@Christos i remember you saying the 40T was good- have you perhaps tried the 20700B as well?


----------



## Jengz (29/7/19)

Howsit bro, I've tried both, the Sanyo I ran in my Armour pro only as it is not mech safe and the Samsung I ran in both my mechs and in the armor pro. 

From my experience the 40T is a more versatile battery that gave me maybe at times 30mins less vape time than the Sanyo running the same build. The 40T is the winner in my books because of the versatility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Howsit bro, I've tried both, the Sanyo I ran in my Armour pro only as it is not mech safe and the Samsung I ran in both my mechs and in the armor pro.
> 
> From my experience the 40T is a more versatile battery that gave me maybe at times 30mins less vape time than the Sanyo running the same build. The 40T is the winner in my books because of the versatility.


Versatility as in being able to run in mech as well?
I wont use it in mech (after the wife got scared of my complyfe i havent owned a mech)- so pretty much trying to work out which of the two will last longer/ be more resilient etc in a regulated..


----------



## Jengz (29/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Versatility as in being able to run in mech as well?
> I wont use it in mech (after the wife got scared of my complyfe i havent owned a mech)- so pretty much trying to work out which of the two will last longer/ be more resilient etc in a regulated..


Yeah meaning it is mech safe... Also I paid less for my 40T's so that was a bonus but the Sanyo is also good

This might help

this is what mooch recommends for regulated devices in order


----------



## M.Adhir (29/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Yeah meaning it is mech safe... Also I paid less for my 40T's so that was a bonus but the Sanyo is also good
> 
> This might help
> View attachment 173323
> this is what mooch recommends for regulated devices in order


Thanks.
Based on the image--- the 20700B is the least preferred of the 4 he has listed.
The 40T is second least preferred.

Throws a spanner in the works- im back to square one now with no idea what to do lol.


----------



## Jengz (29/7/19)

Read under the the Sanyo it says best performer under 30w and 40t says great performer in any mod lol


----------



## Jengz (29/7/19)

Remember also, both are on his top list so both a grand just Sanyo for lower wattages


----------



## M.Adhir (29/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Read under the the Sanyo it says best performer under 30w and 40t says great performer in any mod lol


Theres only like a 30 bucks difference in the prices, makes it even more hard to decide. 
got carts loaded in both stores and just need to decide where to click now lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Theres only like a 30 bucks difference in the prices, makes it even more hard to decide.
> got carts loaded in both stores and just need to decide where to click now lol.


They are both great cells for your application, either one will be just fine. Get the cheaper of the two, or get the 21700 for less chance of battery rattle, or get the one which has the most appealing colour to you

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz (29/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Theres only like a 30 bucks difference in the prices, makes it even more hard to decide.
> got carts loaded in both stores and just need to decide where to click now lol.


Other than my vrou you sound like the most indecisive Indian I know. Be true to the nation man, just buy and regret later like most Indian brasse lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (29/7/19)

Don't know if I got a dud but my Sanyo lasted 6 months. Changed the wrap and it had burn marks on the body. 

I would rather go with the Samsung. And Bossvape and Flavourworld got them on special right now.


----------



## Christos (29/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> @Christos i remember you saying the 40T was good- have you perhaps tried the 20700B as well?


Sadly, I have not. The 40T's meet my needs in mechs so I have not had to venture out yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

